# LockJawz Tree Stands



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I do like the jaws and how it holds the tree on these type ladder stands.

I could not find how high these stands go as in like are they 20'?

Also the price is pretty steep, when i just bought 6 ladder stands with the "jaw" type for $139 each and 20+foot


----------



## tirty pointer (Aug 17, 2004)

Both stands are 17.5'. We are a new company and plan to offer a wide variety of stands next year including a 20' and possibly 22' stand. One major difference between our stands and others on the market is the mechanical advantage we have. Once these are tightened down, they have a serious hold on the tree along with how the jaws wrap around the tree and not just grab it. In our line, we plan to offer a few lower price point stands as well. Compared to many on the market, we are priced comparable if not cheaper than those without a safety system.


----------



## JCcypress (Sep 17, 2018)

These look great!


----------



## Slinger72 (May 29, 2018)

Do you have any dealer or is it strictly mailorder?


----------



## tirty pointer (Aug 17, 2004)

We are working on getting a dealer network put together. We have a few local to us. You can purchase online on our site, Sportsmans Guide, Optics Planet.


----------



## tirty pointer (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks. They work really well. Plus stands are very comfy...


----------

